# Question about queries/sample chapters?



## Ireth (May 7, 2012)

I'm seeking to submit my first finished novel to an agent, and I've recently finished writing a synopsis and cover letter. Right now I'm looking over the manuscript itself for a last-minute edit if need be, and something just occurred to me. I might be having a total brainfart about this, but I'll ask anyway. When an agent requests a certain number of sample pages along with a synopsis and query letter, do they need the pages to be full? Like, if the last page of the sample ends in mid-sentence or mid-paragraph, and I don't want to go over the requested page count by including the end of the paragraph on the next page, do I give them the whole page or trim it so it ends at the last full paragraph?


----------



## Kelise (May 7, 2012)

Personally I would edit it down so it fits the page requirement. If they then request the entire thing it's probably okay to revert to how it was previously (unless the forced edit makes it appear tidier). 

Though it is probably okay if it's just a paragraph on the next page, I'd be so ecstatic about being requested that I would want to do everything in my power to follow their request to the letter. 

That being said - I've never actually reached that stage. I'm only speaking of what I've generally read online.


----------



## Ireth (May 7, 2012)

I've already done a fair bit of editing-down, and I'm not sure how much more I can or want to do. If the paragraph that's causing the trouble wasn't so large, I'd do some more. Maybe I'll just send in a few less pages than the requested 50. I'm sure that's acceptable. The agent's website does say "the first 50 pages (approximately)," so I think I might be able to get away with 45.


----------



## Kelise (May 7, 2012)

That should be enough to get them interested anyhow  Then the next request you hope to hear is for the rest of the manuscript. It would be different if it were the first five or ten pages, but 45/50 is easier.


----------



## TWErvin2 (May 7, 2012)

You would want to send them a logical place to stop. If a chapter ends on page 51, then send 51 pages. If the best place to stop is page 45, then just send 45. The next five pages aren't likely going to 'sell' them on asking for more or deter them, as the 45 should give them a good hint for the story and writing style, etc.


----------



## Twilight Flyer (May 10, 2012)

It took me years of query letters and synopsis' to finally get my first "YES", although I did get a lot of "maybe later"'s. I used the Writer's Market and picked up a new copy every year.  In addition to all the contacts you'll ever need, it also has come great info on how to make submissions and what agents and publishers are looking for.

As far as how many pages to send it, if they are not asking for chapters (which is easy) then they usually have a _rough _number if they're asking pages...20, 30, 50...whatever.  It's always OK to be a little (though not much) under that, particularly to ensure that you end your submission with a finished idea.  You never want to go over it, though, because then it looks like you are pressing.

Best of luck!


----------



## JasonLudwig (May 18, 2012)

I sent out a bunch of submissions to agents about six months ago and got a lot of rejections.  Does anyone have a thought to how long you should wait to send out another revamped submission to the same agent?  I mean, there are only so many agents that take fantasy work so you have to keep sending to the same ones, right?  

Also, to all you published authors out there or to those that just have agents so far, what are your thoughts on the tone of a query letter?  I've done a lot of research and wrote a synopsis and query letter that I felt was very careful.  I'm thinking now though, that maybe a more "frank" or "light-hearted" version might be more successfull.  Any thoughts?  My fear in writing a light-hearted query letter is that the agent may assume that my writing would be in the same voice and mine is definitely not that light-hearted.


----------



## Caged Maiden (May 18, 2012)

My query letters are pretty light-hearted, but then I might be doing it wrong.  I was wondering something though... When someone asks for 30 pages of manuscript, formatted in double spaced... does that mean my 30 pages then double spaced, or thirty double-spaced pages of my manuscript?  Becuse, I sent one this afternoon and am nervous about having done it wrong.  I sent my 30 pages and double-spaced it (4 chapters) but it's like 70 pages long now.  Are they gonna freak?  It wasn't clear on the guidelines.  It was worded:

"Send the first 30-35 pages of your manuscript, and be sure to format it so we can read it.  Times New Roman 12 point double-spaced."

See to me that read as my 30 pages, then double space it.


----------



## Ireth (May 19, 2012)

@anihow: Sorry, but you did it wrong. They want thirty double-spaced pages, since the whole manuscript should be in that format anyway when it's ready to be published.


----------



## Caged Maiden (May 19, 2012)

darn it!!!


----------



## Twilight Flyer (May 19, 2012)

JasonLudwig said:


> I sent out a bunch of submissions to agents about six months ago and got a lot of rejections.  Does anyone have a thought to how long you should wait to send out another revamped submission to the same agent?  I mean, there are only so many agents that take fantasy work so you have to keep sending to the same ones, right?
> 
> Also, to all you published authors out there or to those that just have agents so far, what are your thoughts on the tone of a query letter?  I've done a lot of research and wrote a synopsis and query letter that I felt was very careful.  I'm thinking now though, that maybe a more "frank" or "light-hearted" version might be more successfull.  Any thoughts?  My fear in writing a light-hearted query letter is that the agent may assume that my writing would be in the same voice and mine is definitely not that light-hearted.


I took a publishing course a few years ago and that question came up - how soon to resubmit to a publisher that turned you down.  The instructor said a good rule of thumb is 12 months minimum, but see what the market is doing.  Fantasy, right now, is a hard market to break into and has been for a while, so you might be upwards of a couple years before considering a resubmit.  I got more than a couple rejections that stated..."we like your idea, but the market isn't supporting new authors. Try publishing in a different genre first."  So, I did.

As far as a query letter goes, the point is to sell yourself and your idea in as few lines as possible.  The shorter the letter, the better chance you will have of getting it read. I always went with the emphasis on the story and a little bit about me and my writing credits.  Credits are important, so don't trivialize them.  But don't turn it into an autobiography, either.  And you're right about being light-hearted. That's not a bad idea if you're writing comedy. But if you're writing fantasy, horror, thriller, etc., you want your letter to convey your ability to do that.


----------



## JasonLudwig (May 20, 2012)

Twilight Flyer- I really appreciate your feedback.  Thats a good bit of information.  Would you say that same holds true for agent submissions?  I haven't submitted to actual publishers yet, just agents.  

Am I to understand by your post that you published your fantasy work in another genre?  Can you explain what you did?

Credits... Unfortunately I have none lol.  

You sound like you know what you're doing as far as a synopsis/query letter.  Can you give my working synopsis a read?  Its posted in the Showcase Thread.


----------



## SeverinR (May 21, 2012)

I try to format my writing in the "common format", double spaced, 1 inch borders, in a readable font as soon as I get a good start on it.
It just feels and reads better for me(eyes going bad) this way. I guess thats why they "request" this in the first place.
It also reduces the changes I need to make if and when I ever submit.


----------

